# snow geese



## Rmatz (Sep 17, 2007)

We will be arriving in Melfort Sask. on the 22nd any info on the snow goose conditions?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> snow goose conditions?


 Conditions are the same as where your from. The geese roost at night and feed in the morning and evenings.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

headshot said:


> > snow goose conditions?
> 
> 
> Conditions are the same as where your from. The geese roost at night and feed in the morning and evenings.


I guess its not just a North Dakotan thing to get snoody with Non-ressie resource drainers. :lol: :lol: oke:

What I think he was trying to ask Headshot is what condition the snow were AKA how good of shape they are in this year. Will they be able to fly faster and longer? Will they be able to do a 40 yard dash from the decoys in under 4 seconds? Pec Fly 300 pounds? Its a common question for anyone that is going to go hunt those birds, honestly sheesh. :lol:

(not trying to start anything just having fun)


----------



## Rmatz (Sep 17, 2007)

appreciate the humor, should be more specific. Have they had a lot of rain? Does the area around Melfort have a lot of snow geese at this time? Any other info about the area that may be helpful


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Last I heard there isn't any waterfowl in Sask. Not worth the trip.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

C'mon guys, no reason to get the mod's ****** off and a thread locked. Just leave it alone and let it die. RMatz check your PM's.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Have they had a lot of rain? Does the area around Melfort have a lot of snow geese at this time? Any other info about the area that may be helpful


Conditions are favourable for hunting at that time of year anywhere in the province. It has been wetter then normal. The birds have definately been training over the summer. Not only can they spot 1 kernel of grain at 1000 yards but they are now flying faster then the speed of sound. The juvies seem to be into the whole "goth"thing this year with the darker colors they like to wear.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

C'mon up and enjoy your stay. As always, people in Saskatchewan will be friendly, polite, and helpful if you treat them the same. Remember to support the businesses in the small towns you are visiting.

I saw the first flock of snows migrating over Saskatoon on the morning of Saturday September 8th, a day or two later than last year. They were going over all night on the 9th and the racket kept me up a good part of the night. Saskatoon is about 90 miles S.W. of Melfort.

There was lots of rain this year and there's tons of ducks. July was hot and things dried up a fair bit. Still lots of potholes and sloughs though.

I'll pm you with some Sask. pics from this year that I GUARANTEE will get your motor running.

Enjoy your trip, it's always nice to get away from the computer-jockey smart azzez.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> Enjoy your trip, it's always nice to get away from the computer-jockey smart azzez.


Hehe That's Meee!!!! :lol:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to Sask..
Just as Melfort is just out of the boreal forest area my friend in Nipawin syas he can hear the birds and as Saskatoon says he saw flocks over Saskatoon and I gave a report that the birds were in East Central Sask just recently.

As a friendly tip and my rule of thumb most birds will migrate about 75-100 miles per week depending on field and weather conditions and most Sask. business men will appreciate your business as long as you treat them with respect.. Don't get there and the first thing you ask is where are the birds? as they don't know and care about hunting that much anymore..Do you homework personally well and you will have an experience you will never forget.
Remember guys all the info that may be disclosed is useless because of certain factors
in your dreams you yourself may never get there
Also you are not the keepers of the land.
The birds are migrants and may stay no longer than days on a field..what is info today is history..you still have to scout to make new history
And most important of all they have not killed a oosoe in the town centres of so called named towns yet that I can recall nor have they published in the Western Sportsman for any wildlife convictions.

Hanna and Rosetown have Large statutes of geese ypu can see when you drive by but you won't see many flying over town or in the local kiddie's pond...but are good references for attraction of accomodation and business related. shopping and rstaurants using these centres as your operations HQ
There are more than 5 big Lakes in East Central Sask with tons of birds enough for many opportunites well worked out to enjoy.


----------

